# Rough BJs



## funlovin (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi ALL,

me and my wife are newly married and we are in the honeymoon period of the marriage. In terms of oral sex, we both give it each other however i'd like to give her more of a rough BJ... We've discussed this with each other and she does like the idea of it in theory.

The problem is that she can deepthroat pretty good and the gagging is pretty limited and tame. Id really like for her to have messed up mascara, sloppy drool, you know a more submissive nature.

She is open minded to alot of things, can you suggest how we can proceed to better our BJ fantasy?

Regards

Funlovin x


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Pervy troll post for a first time poster.


----------



## funlovin (Apr 23, 2016)

Starstarfish said:


> Pervy troll post for a first time poster.


Sorry you feel this way!

I am just looking for ways to improve our sex life! >


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

funlovin said:


> She is open minded to alot of things, can you suggest how we can proceed to better our BJ fantasy?


Go to the store and buy a pumpkin. Hand it to her and ask her blindfold you. Then ask her to crank up the volume on a porno and make it happen!

Something like this ought to work:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Dude, lay off the porn a bit.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Lenzi, is that you?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

funlovin said:


> The problem is that she can deepthroat pretty good and the gagging is pretty limited and tame. Id really like for her to have messed up mascara, sloppy drool, you know a more submissive nature.


Since my wife turned me down last night, I was awake all night working on this one for you. I need to ask if you have a juicer? If so try juicing onions. 

Because onion juice is well proven for its benefits for your hair, she will allow you to do this (because women will do anything for beauty)

6 Amazing Ways To Use Onions For Hair Growth - Yes, It Works Wonders










Then while she is allowing her beauty treatment to work its magic, beg her for a BJ!

Your welcome, 
Badsanta


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

funlovin said:


> Id really like for her to have messed up mascara, sloppy drool, you know a more submissive nature.


Blast her in the face, that should mess up her mascara. 

Just don't go @ss to mouth. Ever.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Omar174 said:


> Just don't go @ss to mouth. Ever.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

Herschel said:


>


Not me. >

How about you?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

funlovin said:


> She is open minded to alot of things, can you suggest how we can proceed to better our BJ fantasy?


Practice practice practice...


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

funlovin said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> me and my wife are newly married and we are in the honeymoon period of the marriage. In terms of oral sex, we both give it each other however i'd like to give her more of a rough BJ... We've discussed this with each other and she does like the idea of it in theory.
> 
> ...


None of this sounds like a _joint_ bj fantasy, but *YOUR* bj fantasy. 

Seriously dude, lay off the porn.


----------



## mravg2u (Apr 27, 2016)

It sounds like your fantasy and she loves you and will play along. What is wrong with a soft sloppy BJ? Why do you want it rough?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

mravg2u said:


> It sounds like your fantasy and she loves you and will play along. What is wrong with a soft sloppy BJ? Why do you want it rough?


If the original post was a sincere post and not just a troll looking for kicks and giggles (which is by the way an insecure person's way to ask a sincere question, by pretending it is a joke and hiding behind plausible deniability of horseplay)...

We live in a society of overstimulation that makes the average person numb to things that should feel wonderful. The only way that seems to fix it is bigger, faster, harder, and stronger which in turn makes them even more numb. 

So this question was like posed by someone who masturbates too often and too roughly with the proverbial "fists of iron" while watching way too much porn!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Keep this story in mind about desiring "rough BJ's!"

Years ago, when I was in college, I was working as a part-time emergency room admissions clerk in a charity hospital. We had several intern doctors there who were there earning hours and residency requirements.

We had one young doctor who had transferred in from a rather large charity hospital in a metropolitan city within our state!

He related a story about working in the ER in this large urban city late one night when a young man sheepishly came to the ER admissions desk, fully clothed, but profusely bleeding through the groin area of his slacks! He refused to tell them what happened to him.

Well, as fate would have it, about half an hour later, a woman brought her female friend in who had severe lacerations to the face and head and was also bleeding profusely!

After the police arrived and questioned both, they came to the fast conclusion that while this female subject was giving the male subject some "head," that she went into an epileptic seizure while in midcourse on the guys member and locked down on it to the point that he could not disengage himself, and had to beat her about the head with a beer bottle from the night stand!

Now while I may be a very strong proponent of receiving BJ's, that is one experience that I don't ever want to encounter in this, or any other lifetime of mine!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

